# bidding in mn salt price pr sq and plow per sq



## fowlhunter8 (Nov 26, 2008)

i am needing some help on salting prices are there any salting subs in mn ? i am looking for a price to salt and calcium chloride some lots. i need help on application and price. also how much product. and what is everyone shooting for on bidding to push this year per sq ft


----------

